# question to historians of modern arnis



## progressivetactics (Jul 7, 2003)

Are any of you long time Modern Arnis practitioners familiar with a master Carnes (sp) from Chico Ca area?  I got a phone call out of the blue today. I have never met the guy, but he had lots to say.

Curious if he is legit or not.

Says he has been around long long time.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 7, 2003)

He is a *UNIQUE* person.


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 7, 2003)

> He is a UNIQUE person



You famililar with him?  Claims to have been a black belt when Remy was a  yellow belt.  Learned from Remy's grand father.  

Sound possible?


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 7, 2003)

He had some less then flattering things to say about many of GM's branch heads... He was dropping names I was not familiar wiht, as I am still a newbie...but Said he will send me a video of him and Prof. Grandfather working out, and Prof as a yellow belt.

Mentioned many other people who are on the tape.....but I didn't recognize those names.... But said they started things like Abinico Corto arnis, Kun tao arnis, balintawak , 

Just curiuos if any of you had heard of him


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 8, 2003)

I have heard of his name from Jerome Barber.  I recall something about him training with RP's father or something like that.  Personal knowledge?  None.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *You famililar with him?  Claims to have been a black belt when Remy was a  yellow belt.  Learned from Remy's grand father.
> 
> Sound possible? *



I would be more than happy to discuss him when I see you. I would prefer not to do so on the net. I've been hearing from him for about 8-10 years now.


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 8, 2003)

> I would be more than happy to discuss him when I see you. I would prefer not to do so on the net



Thank you sir....I Understand!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *You famililar with him?  Claims to have been a black belt when Remy was a  yellow belt.  Learned from Remy's grand father.
> 
> Sound possible? *



the Pink Book both published in English and Tagolog has the following Color Belts:

White 1-6
Brown I
Brown II
Brown III

It would suprise me that GM RPresas had any rank in ModernArnis other than 10 Degree Founder. He did Train in a Japanese Karate Style (* I will not slaughter the spelling here *) and also some Judo.

If it was One Of Remy's Kids training with Remy's Father then I might truly enjoy seeing this video.

I have seen one of Master Carnes Videos already and I believe the proper description is Unique.

:asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *Are any of you long time Modern Arnis practitioners familiar with a master Carnes (sp) from Chico Ca area?  I got a phone call out of the blue today. I have never met the guy, but he had lots to say.
> 
> Curious if he is legit or not.
> ...



Yes; he has called me before also.

"Unique" is a great description....

Dude, just so you know, you can call me with any questions you might have also, if you want. I'm only a hop skip and a jump from you, ya know?  

Paul Janulis
248-722-1634


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 8, 2003)

I do appreciate it, everyone.  Since he has contacted so many of you, and apprantly sent out this tape before, I feel like a big joke is being played on me......Unique is the best and only description everyone gives...... Am I going to see animal porn when it arrives?  He called today to let me know it was on its way. I will let everyone know my (never to be humble) opinion.  
By the way...He says he has a website, although I coudlnt get it to work.........www.monkeyjeetkunedo.com
He said you have to go through altavista search engine....i tried but couldnt' get it to come up.  If anyone gets it....let me know....i will try again.

He said he has been cleaning up the Modern arnis world of all these 'so called grandmasters, and leaders" now he needs to turn his attention to Jeet kune do practioners who dont know what they are doing.

Best of luck to him......I guess?!?!?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 9, 2003)

I got the site to come up I did not browse much.


As to cleaning up, that is nice 

He is the Guardian or Modern Arnis 

:asian:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *
> He said he has been cleaning up the Modern arnis world of all these 'so called grandmasters, and leaders" now he needs to turn his attention to Jeet kune do practioners who dont know what they are doing.
> *



I suppose I could use a good cleaning as much as the next guy but he hasn't come to see me so I suppose I'll keep showering in the morning until he does.  

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 9, 2003)

Please tell me that you didn't pay money for one of his tapes.....

PAUL


----------



## thekuntawman (Jul 9, 2003)

he told me that he bought the plane ticket for danny inosanto, when he went to TRAIN the masters in the philippines.

:rofl:

hopefully that will tell you something....


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 9, 2003)

No, I didn't pay money. He seen me in black belt, and called my number out of the blue. Told me who he was,   and how he has been correcting all the 'so called masters' for a while now. He is getting tired of it, and is going to turn his attention to Jeet kune do again, like he had to do in the 80's.   He offered to send the tape to me to prove that he knew what he was talking about ,and that no one else knows jack.  





> he told me that he bought the plane ticket for danny inosanto, when he went to TRAIN the masters in the philippines.



Sounds generous....maybe I can get him to buy me a ticket to the orient when I go to train the masters there!!!


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *No, I didn't pay money. He seen me in black belt, and called my number out of the blue. Told me who he was,   and how he has been correcting all the 'so called masters' for a while now. He is getting tired of it, and is going to turn his attention to Jeet kune do again, like he had to do in the 80's.   He offered to send the tape to me to prove that he knew what he was talking about ,and that no one else knows jack.
> 
> *



:rofl: 

That guy cracks me up...

That's cool man. Just making sure you didn't get dupped. I got an e-mail this week, and he offered me 30 "new" Presas tapes at $25 a peice. What a deal, eh? I hope that he didn't infringe on copyright laws for those!

I would be interested to hear about what he sends you though...keep us posted.

Regards,

Paul Janulis
:asian:


----------



## Rocky (Jul 10, 2003)

Okeeedoookeee!!:rofl: 


Rocky


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rocky _
> *Okeeedoookeee!!:rofl:
> 
> 
> Rocky *



Rock,

Your are not old yet. This is why he has over looked you and Jim. 

I guess those like yourself and Jim and Others  that started in the late 70's do not count as older timers or seniors .

I hope to see you soon.


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 10, 2003)

the end of the tape showed he had 30 arnis tapes for sale at $25/each.  If you buy 10 you get 5 free, and buy 20 get 10 free...seomething like that.......But i can tell you from the free sample I got...........I paid too much!!!!

He seems like he knows what he is doing from what I could tell of these old (some b/w) clips, footage, training, and playing around. He has definatly held the sticks before.....You can't hear much of anything, the lighting is bad, and it doesn't show/teach you anything.  I don't know anything about proving who he is/was or what he knows...... I just know that he has some talent with the sticks.

I am willing to sell my tape here on martial talk to the highest bidder.......
Can i get a $$$$.............



anyone..............anyone...............


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *the end of the tape showed he had 30 arnis tapes for sale at $25/each.  If you buy 10 you get 5 free, and buy 20 get 10 free...seomething like that.......But i can tell you from the free sample I got...........I paid too much!!!!
> 
> He seems like he knows what he is doing from what I could tell of these old (some b/w) clips, footage, training, and playing around. He has definatly held the sticks before.....You can't hear much of anything, the lighting is bad, and it doesn't show/teach you anything.  I don't know anything about proving who he is/was or what he knows...... I just know that he has some talent with the sticks.
> ...



Here is my bid. YOu pay the postage 

I'll even counter you with you mry gas when I am already in the area 

Just Kidding  Enjoy your  tape keep it for your archives, tell the story to your students and kids some day in the distant future 
:asian:


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 11, 2003)

i am seriously getting nervous about this guy now.  He calls me NO LESS THEN 4 TIMES A DAY about this tape, since the first time he contacted me on wednesday.  He calls to tell me how good he is, how good the tape will be....to make sure i got the tape...he called 3 times already today (I haven't answered it yet).  I think He needs people to buy the tape to pay for the phone charges he must be racking up!!!!!!!


----------



## Mao (Jul 11, 2003)

This guy has called me a few times as well. Most recently about a week and a half ago with the same offer he made to Paul. He also shared with me how he is tired of all the frauds and will cleaning things up. Ohh, good.
MAO


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 11, 2003)

6 calls today... Final tally of the number of times Master Carnes called me to talk about that video.  I never answered any of them today...  

Mao.... Get the video, if he offers to send it to you.  Review and let me know what you think of it.

bb


----------



## Mao (Jul 11, 2003)

progressivetactics,
O.k.
MAO


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 11, 2003)

not that i wish harm on anyone, but possibly, if you like what you see.....we can have him go to Ohio for a seminar and get him to double park outside your dojang!!!!!! (reference previous posts about parking violations in Ohio)


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *not that i wish harm on anyone, but possibly, if you like what you see.....we can have him go to Ohio for a seminar and get him to double park outside your dojang!!!!!! (reference previous posts about parking violations in Ohio) *



:rofl:


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *6 calls today... Final tally of the number of times Master Carnes called me to talk about that video.  I never answered any of them today...
> 
> Mao.... Get the video, if he offers to send it to you.  Review and let me know what you think of it.
> ...



Wow....that would suck.

Have you tried answering, thanking him for the information but that "now is not a good time to buy anything", and that you'll call him if you decide to buy his tapes? Make sure to get his number so he'll believe that your sincere.

Your not exactly lying; now isn't a good time to buy his tapes. 

Maybe this will deter the phone hammering.

Good luck w/ that one!
:asian:


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 14, 2003)

Calls have stopped.  At least for now.

Yeah...i woulnd't continue on, not answering his calls....and I certainly have no intention of buying the tapes....I would gratiously thank him for sending them, and keep his number, just in case.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *Calls have stopped.  At least for now.
> 
> Yeah...i woulnd't continue on, not answering his calls....and I certainly have no intention of buying the tapes....I would gratiously thank him for sending them, and keep his number, just in case. *



I called your school today. Could you give me a call on my cell. I have some information for you you might like.

Tim Hartman

716-432-0600


----------

